# A l'aide mon ipod a avaler du sable :(



## sucellus (31 Juillet 2002)

Ben ce matin sous la pluie je suis tomber avec mon ipod dans sa pochette et il a "avaler du sable" (raison de ma chute) donc je voulais savoir si qqun avais ou savais comment demonter la molette et les touches???


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sucellus:</font><hr />* Ben ce matin sous la pluie je suis tomber avec mon ipod dans sa pochette et il a "avaler du sable" (raison de ma chute) donc je voulais savoir si qqun avais ou savais comment demonter la molette et les touches???
*<hr /></blockquote>

Regarde dans les news de  macbidouille /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Onra (31 Juillet 2002)

Salut,

Si tu veux savoir comment démonter la molette pour pouvoir la nettoyer va voir sur le site : www.ipoding.com
Tu trouveras un lien "Scroll Wheel" dans la rubrique "Tips/Tricks". Là, tu peux voir comment démonter simplement ta molette.
Quelques autres photos sont aussi dispo sur ce même site, rubrique "Pictures" puis dissection...

Bonne chance !


----------



## FredParis (31 Juillet 2002)

ceci dit, je le trouve plutôt costaud, l'ipod : j'ai fait tomber le mien, d'environ 2m, par terre sur un plancher en bois, et im marche aussi bien qu'avant. 
a ce propos, qqn a essayé les nouveaux écouteurs livrés avec les nouveaux modèles ? je trouve l'ancien pas confortable, ou alors j'ai les oreilles trop petites...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  sinon au niveau qualité, ils sont mieux ?
et la télécommande ? elle est bien ?


----------



## sucellus (31 Juillet 2002)

Bon merci donc je me suis "amuser" a le demonter presque entierement, quand il y a eu les vis j'ai dit "ù`ù$^ù" les "ù$`" bon on vas faire autrement et j'ai effectivemen put demonter la molette simplement et enlever tous mon sable /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
Merci a vous tous, mon ipod est sauver.

ps: niveau solidite je suis moi aussi impressionner car c pas sa premiere chute et j'ai pas encor de probleme avec /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
Je vais d'ailleur voir pour le remplacer par un 20Go...


----------



## sylko (31 Juillet 2002)

Tu as eu plus de chance que ce pauvre gars!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; ICI &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## Jean lefort2 (3 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FredParis:</font><hr />* ceci dit, je le trouve plutôt costaud, l'ipod : j'ai fait tomber le mien, d'environ 2m, par terre sur un plancher en bois, et im marche aussi bien qu'avant. 
a ce propos, qqn a essayé les nouveaux écouteurs livrés avec les nouveaux modèles ? je trouve l'ancien pas confortable, ou alors j'ai les oreilles trop petites...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  sinon au niveau qualité, ils sont mieux ?
et la télécommande ? elle est bien ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

j'ai commandé les nouveaux écouteurs et la télécommande depuis 15 jours et toujours rien, j'attends, si tu veux des nouvelles je t'enverai un message perso


----------



## FredParis (3 Août 2002)

oui je veux bien, envoie moi un message privé mais peut-être postes-le ausi ici, que tout le monde sache...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

merci


----------

